# MIT student turns plunger into medical device.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.fastcompany.com/1616025/...ng-for-the-developing-world?partner=yahoobuzz


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

us plumbers are moving into the medical field now


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

In all of time, plumbers have saved more lives than doctors.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

First aid kits gotta be bigger now:blink:


----------

